# ABKC #1 Dog in the Country for 2012



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations to ABKC GR CH Barrow's Blue Bullies' Big Poppa for finishing 2012 as the #1 dog in the country. He is an excellent example of an Extreme dog. Congrats to Mo Barrow and Big Poppa on having a record setting number of Best in Breed wins--- 36!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice boy! Congrats to his owner and breeder!


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Extreme Bullies are ugly but he's beautiful


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

904bullys said:


> Extreme Bullies are ugly but he's beautiful


That is a huge generalization.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That is a huge generalization.


lol, ya you could say so. I do like how he looks like a standard Bully but on a larger scale.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful example of what an extreme should look like. These crossed up frenchie/EBs are doing a disservice to beautiful dogs like this.


----------



## Pedigree Perfection (Dec 7, 2012)

904bullys said:


> Extreme Bullies are ugly but he's beautiful


To each his own. Many extreme bullies can be beautiful if they are proportioned correctly and dont have any health faults. My problem is when they breed certain extreme bullies knowing they have hip problems, toed out, ect and pass it on to MULTIPLE generations of dogs. As with any breed the quality is only as good as the genes.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Pedigree Perfection said:


> To each his own. Many extreme bullies can be beautiful if they are proportioned correctly and dont have any health faults. My problem is when they breed certain extreme bullies knowing they have hip problems, toed out, ect and pass it on to MULTIPLE generations of dogs. As with any breed the quality is only as good as the genes.


:goodpost:

building a balanced dog based on mutations is a tricky thing indeed. Which is why you also don't see 1920s style small APBTs anymore. You get a 27lbs female and what are you gonna breed her too? Because she cant take a litter from a dog over 33-35lbs max. Because I have to look at bone density, structure, size.. etc.. Building a breed, well... that requires a complete understanding of canine genetics and most can't fathom. All the breeds of dogs fall under Canis Lupis ... on the DNA scale.. they are just sub species of the species.

Well with extreme bullys its simliar you have to look at all the bone formalities and cull from the program what has faults or negative mutative traits: bones, organs, etc..

He looks like a plush toy to me.. AWESOME! JMO This is a dog ideal for an assisted living community (old folks home) or community...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> building a balanced dog based on mutations is a tricky thing indeed. Which is why you also don't see 1920s style small APBTs anymore. You get a 27lbs female and what are you gonna breed her too? Because she cant take a litter from a dog over 33-35lbs max. Because I have to look at bone density, structure, size.. etc.. Building a breed, well... that requires a complete understanding of canine genetics and most can't fathom. All the breeds of dogs fall under Canis Lupis ... on the DNA scale.. they are just sub species of the species.
> 
> ...


Yep.. And the more mutations you base your breeding upon the higher the cull rate will be in order to sustain a properly proportioned, sound animal. Problem with Bullies in particular, this rarely happens. Having a deformed Bully is hot dawg, DAYUUMM fine Pit YO!

I have nothing but respect for those who do it right for the dog, however finding someone in that end of the community who does.. Finding a needle in the pacific ocean..

As to this dog, given the little useable function the structure offers, most will know what i say.. However setting this aside, front and rear end bothers me but this comes from someone who believes Mach0s blue dog is a perfect example of what i believe the Bully community should shoot for.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> I have nothing but respect for those who do it right for the dog, however finding someone in that end of the community who does.. Finding a needle in the pacific ocean..
> 
> As to this dog, given the little useable function the structure offers, most will know what i say.. However setting this aside, front and rear end bothers me but this comes from someone who believes Mach0s blue dog is a perfect example of what i believe the Bully community should shoot for.


Freddie's dog is a beautiful dog; however, he wouldn't do well in the ABKC per the standard.

Also, the Extreme Class allows for a slightly higher rear.

Not saying I agree with that because it has allowed for some really shitty dogs to compete and unfortunately title in the ABKC, but this dog is not one of those dogs. I watched this dog take 25 of his 36 BIB and every time it was much deserved.

*Extreme Bully
* This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Extreme Bully is determined by its body structure and build. Both sex dogs with heavier body frames and more overall body mass.
Extreme Bully variety is simply an American Bully dog with heavier body frame (more bone) and more overall body mass (more substance) than the Standard American Bully. Aside from this difference, the Extreme Bully variety follows the same standard as the Standard American Bully with only the exception as listed below:
-Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so with the XL and Extreme varieties) but not preferred.
-Neck - Some looseness of skin is accepted with the XL and Extreme varieties.
-Back - Slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties.
-Hindquarters - Hocks slight turned out accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties.
-Males over 17″ - 20″ at the withers. Females over 16″ - 19″ at the withers.


----------



## Pedigree Perfection (Dec 7, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> building a balanced dog based on mutations is a tricky thing indeed. Which is why you also don't see 1920s style small APBTs anymore. You get a 27lbs female and what are you gonna breed her too? Because she cant take a litter from a dog over 33-35lbs max. Because I have to look at bone density, structure, size.. etc.. Building a breed, well... that requires a complete understanding of canine genetics and most can't fathom. All the breeds of dogs fall under Canis Lupis ... on the DNA scale.. they are just sub species of the species.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. The biggest problem with the bully world are people are just looking at the bloodlines of the dogs and the grandparents and pairing breedings based on "This dog looks cool" and "This dogs from brandXline so they gotta make sick dogs!" Then they arent even realized they are actually breeding sick dogs. Breeding one dog with an underbite and another dog with hip dysplasia and creating genetic mess's. The crazy part is these people are getting 3 grand a puppy with no Ofa certifications or anything.

We need more responsible breeders that arent in it for just the money alone or the american bully will never be taken seriously as a breed. Much respect to the people out there doing it properly aka getting your dogs ofa certified gettin them their ch titles ect. I grew up in a house that bred champion bernese mountain dogs and recently switched into the bully world. Ill tell you one thing though, you cant get away with a lot of things these breeders are trying to pull in other communities.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He is def a looker and earned that title for sure.
Thanks for sharing Lauren.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pedigree Perfection said:


> Agree 100%. The biggest problem with the bully world are people are just looking at the bloodlines of the dogs and the grandparents and pairing breedings based on "This dog looks cool" and "This dogs from brandXline so they gotta make sick dogs!" Then they arent even realized they are actually breeding sick dogs. Breeding one dog with an underbite and another dog with hip dysplasia and creating genetic mess's. The crazy part is these people are getting 3 grand a puppy with no Ofa certifications or anything.
> 
> We need more responsible breeders that arent in it for just the money alone or the american bully will never be taken seriously as a breed. Much respect to the people out there doing it properly aka getting your dogs ofa certified gettin them their ch titles ect. I grew up in a house that bred champion bernese mountain dogs and recently switched into the bully world. Ill tell you one thing though, you cant get away with a lot of things these breeders are trying to pull in other communities.


The overall intelligence of the bully community as a whole is lower than any other breed, in my opinion.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

shox is a much better dog.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> shox is a much better dog.


This i do agree with as far as Bullies go.. Better put together, structure solid and genes solid platform.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree, SHox has that pup beat lol I know I know different classes. I guess I do not like the extreme class much at all if the one with the most wins of the year doesn't really do it for me. I think its the eyes, looks like they are too small for the head, lol. I am sure he is gorgeous example as far as the class goes, just not my cop of tea!


----------

